# First Board Help - Burton Custom X



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to purchasing snowboards but am not new to snowboarding. I have been successfully snowboarding for the past year but have yet to lay down a lump some for a board. I have probably lost money through just renting, but I guess that's what I get for being a cheap ass. :laugh:

I have interest in the Burton Custom X Wide Snowboard because I hear it is a great all around mountain board. I'm a free ride boarder with some freestyle interests so I believe this is a good choice. Here is where I need an expert's advice.

I am 5'10 and 150lbs with a size 11 boot. On burton's site, I used their board generator and I was advised around a size (sorry if this is not the proper term) 157-158. 

I found a board on eBay that is a new Custom X for $350. The size is 159. Is this a good buy and a good size for my size? Even though it is 159 is that fine? I'm 17 years old and I believe I have a tiny bit of growing left so is this a good plan?

Thanks for the support,
Texas Boarder


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

$350 is a good price for a Custom X. It is a weapon of a board tho and not a lot of people will recommend it as a first purchase. Unless you already ride at warp speed you would probably get better value out of a regular Custom.

You are also fairly light for a board that size (I am almost 40lbs heavier than you and I ride a 158 Custom) Unfortunately wide boards tend to be fairly limited size wise. At 17 tho you can plan to start getting fat once you go to college, then your board will be perfect.


----------



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

Reede said:


> $350 is a good price for a Custom X. It is a weapon of a board tho and not a lot of people will recommend it as a first purchase. Unless you already ride at warp speed you would probably get better value out of a regular Custom.
> 
> You are also fairly light for a board that size (I am almost 40lbs heavier than you and I ride a 158 Custom) Unfortunately wide boards tend to be fairly limited size wise. At 17 tho you can plan to start getting fat once you go to college, then your board will be perfect.


I am 5'7 150 lbs and ride a 157. I ride only backcountry and powder though.
I like the custom X. It is a good all mountain board. You can get another brand board that will give you equal or more functionality for less money.


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

oliveryochest said:


> I am 5'7 150 lbs and ride a 157. I ride only backcountry and powder though.
> I like the custom X. It is a good all mountain board. You can get another brand board that will give you equal or more functionality for less money.


Alright thanks for the advice you two. What do you believe is the best size for me? A 158 or 157? Also what other boards would be just as good? I want a board that will be worth my while so I thought a board on that quality would be. 

Any other advice?

Thanks!


----------



## mjung (Feb 2, 2010)

I got a custom X (coming off of an old clash) with about 8 days of boarding experience behind me... It really did improve my boarding a lot (I tried ruddering my first turn off the lift with it and promptly faceplanted). I am 5'10 170 and a 158cm seems fine, if a little stiffer than I'm used to.

The thing is, I'm on the east coast and most of the nearby mountains (not near VT) are kind of small... I kinda wish I had something a little more flexy so I could play around a little more.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm 180lbs on a 158 and I want to go shorter for my next board.

At a mere 150lbs, you should get a 156-157. If you have freestyle interests, definitely go for the 156. I don't know the waist width of the Custom X off hand, but normally you don't need a wide board for a size 11boot. Wide boards are recommended for size 12+ boots.

Check the waist width to be sure if you need a wide or not.

I also agree that a regular Custom is better suited for your interests. Get it in the V-Rocker and it will handle the pow pow with ease too.


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

I guess I'm back to stage one then. So, from my current body size and interests, I should go for a 156. So, with a boot size 11, I don't need a wide atleast burton wise? It sounds like you all advise the regular custom from the 2008-2009 line? Is this as "all around" as the Custom X?

I am also looking for a board that has "look" that is more exciting. Personally, I'm not a big fan of just having the words "CUSTOM" on the bottom. I know picky, but for $400.. eh.

If anyone has time.. could you send some links of boards you would advise for my tastes?

Thanks again for putting up with my basic questions,
Texas Boarder


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

First of all, don't buy a board on looks. Yeah having a sweet looking board is kind of nice, but chances are if your intent is to ride it, it'll be covered in snow or drying in the garage or basement. You should buy a board that'll match your style of shredding.

I ride a 2010 Custom X and absolutely love it, but it did take time to get comfortable with. It is a VERY stiff board. This makes it very stable and solid at high speeds and great for the big hits, but it's harder to initiate turns, it's a plank on rails and boxes, and if you catch an edge, you're fucked! Especially at the speeds it almost forces you to go. I've never had such a fast board. Also, when flying through the chop, it doesn't chatter like a softer flex board, but it doesn't flex around the bumps or moguls either. This means that your legs always have to be ready to absorb an impact or stomp a landing because it's not uncommon to find yourself airborne. 

The Custom is a much more well rounded versatile board. You can till straightline with it, but it's more park friendly. I'd suggest this board with a set of Cartels. Especially if you've got 1 year of riding under your belt, try to demo a stiff board before you buy one a limit yourself to 1 style of riding.


----------



## Lyndo (Oct 10, 2009)

Dano said:


> First of all, don't buy a board on looks. Yeah having a sweet looking board is kind of nice, but chances are if your intent is to ride it, it'll be covered in snow or drying in the garage or basement. You should buy a board that'll match your style of shredding.
> 
> I ride a 2010 Custom X and absolutely love it, but it did take time to get comfortable with. It is a VERY stiff board. This makes it very stable and solid at high speeds and great for the big hits, but it's harder to initiate turns, it's a plank on rails and boxes, and if you catch an edge, you're fucked! Especially at the speeds it almost forces you to go. I've never had such a fast board. Also, when flying through the chop, it doesn't chatter like a softer flex board, but it doesn't flex around the bumps or moguls either. This means that your legs always have to be ready to absorb an impact or stomp a landing because it's not uncommon to find yourself airborne.
> 
> The Custom is a much more well rounded versatile board. You can till straightline with it, but it's more park friendly. I'd suggest this board with a set of Cartels. Especially if you've got 1 year of riding under your belt, try to demo a stiff board before you buy one a limit yourself to 1 style of riding.


+1

the CX is a serious board, i absolutely love mine though, super fast and stable and matches my riding perfect. I have never had trouble catching edges with it but i am a fairly good rider, its a great board for going fast, getting air and carving hard.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

^^^ I find my edges don't tend to catch. Due to the stiffness, a hard carve, and sharp edges, i find that it cuts through chop that would have usually caught on my previous board. However the last time i did catch an edge was on freshly groomed snow during night skiing, I was going fast enough my eyes were watering _inside_ my goggles, and my mind was VERY "altered" at the time. I rag dolled for ever


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks again for the help all of you,

One last question, do I need a mid-wide or wide? or just "regular"?

I'll go for just a Burton Custom, and you say Burton Cartel bindings too? Anything special I should know about buying bindings or boots?

Thanks again, 
Sorry for being a total dumbass,
Texas Boarder


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Are you a size 11 shoe or snowboard boot? Snowboard boots usually fit One size smaller.

I'm got a pair of 11.5 Rulers and I ride a Wide. A lot of people will try to ride a regular sized board with risers or ridiculous overhang but personally i feel it's just not worth it. You aren't loosing much in the edge to edge transfer speed and there is absolutely no noticable friction loss. However with the right size board, carves are smoother and you've got better float in powder. 

As for boots, *these are the most important part of your set-up*. Boots that are too big will give you blisters and less control over your board. Boots that are too small will cut off circulation to your feet making them cold, and they will hurt like hell (especially landing jumps causing you to lose toenails, no fun). Comfortable boots = fun all day. Boots will "pack out", which means they will eventually stretch and get bigger over time. So try on LOTS of boots and buy the ones that fit best. It's better to buy these from a board shop rather than over the internet. Also lean towards speed zone lacing systems or boa, so much easier to make quick adjustments.


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Dano,

Thanks again for all of the help.

I am a boot size 11. Do you have any advice on certain brand boots or any links for boots?

Also if you dont mind looking...

Burton Custom X 156 w/ Burton CO2 EST Binding BRAND NEW - eBay (item 270525267793 end time Feb-09-10 12:31:22 PST)

Good buy for what I'm looking for? or do you still advise a regular Custom?


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Dano said:


> *Boots are the most important part of your set-up*. Boots that are too big will give you blisters and less control over your board. Boots that are too small will cut off circulation to your feet making them cold, and they will hurt like hell (especially landing jumps causing you to lose toenails, no fun). Comfortable boots = fun all day. Boots will "pack out", which means they will eventually stretch and get bigger over time. So try on LOTS of boots and buy the ones that fit best. It's better to buy these from a board shop rather than over the internet. Also lean towards speed zone lacing systems or boa, so much easier to make quick adjustments.


That is an absolutely insane deal. I have nothing against the CSTM X, I love mine. The only thing is that is a very stiff board and it takes getting used to. If you're not going to be hitting rails or buttering boxes you'll have a good time on this board. If you're still a beginner the learning curve will be quite steep because it's an advanced board. But if you like hitting jumps, going fast, and ripping through Pow and trees, you'll love this thing.

I've got 11.5 boots and I ride a wide


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

I guess I'm at a crossroads and really want some firm direction from an expert as yourself when it comes to a regular Custom or a Custom X. As a Texan, you can obviously tell that we don't have any mountains to claim our own yet alone snowboarding in our sometimes 100 degree "winters". I believe that with my approximately 3 full week trips to mountain areas during the yearly season, I don't have that much time to mess around with any shenanigans of getting hurt in the park, but I do occasionally enjoy a jump. 

I wouldn't define myself as a beginner since I am passionate for any and all board sports, regardless of season. I think that board talent works it's way to help regardless of the median, so I don't want to define my experience on the mountain by beginner, intermediate, or expert because I quite frankly don't know what I am. :dunno:

I want a board that is going to last a few seasons and something I can experiment "all-around" with. I feel myself leaning towards this custom X because it seems to be that "all around" experience. For some reason, I'm getting the vibe that a regular Custom leaves more room for a Freestyle experience than that "all-around". Please correct me if you feel differently!

If you don't mind, give me some direction on what you would personally say according to my body stature and "wants". Custom X or Custom? Best bindings? Tell me what you think, and I'll go with your advice.

And also, do you believe that that eBay auction is worth diving for IF you answered accordingly above? My official shoe size is 10.5 but the boots I rented last time boarding was 11 and I didn't have any issues. I know the bindings on the board are medium (8-11 boots size right?) but if they didn't work out I could sell them. 

Sorry, to throw this all on you, I know I'm such a beginner when it comes to all of the board info.

Thanks again Dano,
Austen


----------



## mjung (Feb 2, 2010)

Is the custom x really classified as an all-around board? It's designed for speed and booters but I've been having a hell of a time trying to learn how to butter on one =(

If I had to do it over again, I would probably go with a custom


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

Possibly? 

NEW /OLD STOCK BURTON CUSTOM 156 BOARD FREE SHIPPING - eBay (item 320481863724 end time Feb-06-10 13:05:01 PST)


----------



## Lyndo (Oct 10, 2009)

mjung said:


> Is the custom x really classified as an all-around board? It's designed for speed and booters but I've been having a hell of a time trying to learn how to butter on one =(
> 
> If I had to do it over again, I would probably go with a custom


haha your kidding right? the custom x is one of the stiffest boards out there, your not gonna be able to butter worth a shit on it. 



> One last question, do I need a mid-wide or wide? or just "regular"?


 you'll be alright with a regular width but if you can find a mid wide go for it(although they don't make a CX in mid wide). I wouldn't go for a wide though, it would probably be fine but you wouln't need it and you would sacrafice a bit of performance so you may as well just get a regular. 

oh and by the way that is a killer deal on that board you linked assuming his reserve isn't set to high.


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

Lyndo said:


> haha your kidding right? the custom x is one of the stiffest boards out there, your not gonna be able to butter worth a shit on it.
> 
> you'll be alright with a regular width but if you can find a mid wide go for it(although they don't make a CX in mid wide). I wouldn't go for a wide though, it would probably be fine but you wouln't need it and you would sacrafice a bit of performance so you may as well just get a regular.
> 
> oh and by the way that is a killer deal on that board you linked assuming his reserve isn't set to high.



Yeah it is a great deal, but I think I'm going to go with the custom... If you don't mind looking at the second link, I believe that's what I'm going for... any advice?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Custom X for your first board is a mistake and waste of money. That board is too stiff and too fast for a beginner. Your chances of getting hurt while learning on this board are much higher. It will also make learning as a whole more difficult.

A Custom is a better choice because although it is an advanced board, it is softer and more forgiving than the X. And if you get the V-Rocker version, you will catch your edges less.

The Custom X is an outstanding board only if you can control it. And trust me, if you are a beginner, that board will be controlling you.


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

Is this board right here a "v-rocker" or similar?

NEW /OLD STOCK BURTON CUSTOM 156 BOARD FREE SHIPPING - eBay (item 320481863724 end time Feb-06-10 13:05:01 PST)

Anyone have any good links for deals on the regular Custom?

Thanks again everyone,
Texas Exclusive


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Nah dude, that's last year's Custom. And at $330, you can get this year's Custom or Custom V-rocker for an additional $60 bucks from Sierra. And that'll come with ICS and warrenty. I also suggest the Custom. It'll be that "all around" feeling your looking for. The CSTM X is going to limit you to aggressive ridding.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

I got a Custom X for this season. I still bring 2 boards up cuz i prefer doing rails on my old board. This board is torsionally stiffer than the custom but just a tad stiffer in the legnth than a custom. Thats what i was told by some dude. but anyhow. I love my customX, it holds and edge good, great float in powder. I take it through the park but i only 50-50 boxes on it cuz the things a beast. Don't limit yourself to one board. Just cuz you watch Frederik Kalbermatten killing it on a Custom X, doesn't mean your going to get this board and be tearing up the backcountry like him. This is a board. And having only one season under your belt. you should start with something more forgiving. Especially entering park. I thought it would be fine riding park on my CX, but its great for everything except rails. It is awesome hitting jumps with, the thing is fast! especially when you wax it. dam, this thing is dangerous when you wax it properly for the right tempurature. such a fun board. i can do the same ground tricks as with my 148cm soft board, but you HAVE TO KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING, or you'll end up falling on the ice and it might hurt. Even riding fast speeds with this. you have to know what your doing, can't be lazy or this board with screw you over. you have to be an aggressive rider riding this stick, its made to be ridden, not side slipping down a green run (not implying anyone in this convo does that, but im just trying to prove my point.). This board is torsionally stiffer, so if you like to flex your board with one foot and keep the other one flat, you can't really do that.

And with size 11 boots, your fine. I have size 12 Ride Anthems on my Large Cartel EST's mounted on my 158cm Custom X, no heel or toe drag. with the ICS, you can eliminate toe drag.


----------

